# Deprofundis idea of century dodecaphonic Sax trio jazz, black jjazz saxophone expm



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I hhad a dream when i would see BarbeBleu TC menber and friend into a trio of dark jazz experimental ,freestyle dodecaphonic 11 tone trio of saxophone men , all black ,, because i like black jazz anyway, especially saxophone experimental oddball bands, sometime that sound like little in this world, that exist conceptualized in deprofundis head, Einstein would agree it's a brilliant iidea.

What about schoenberg--iian african woodoo jazz that 11 tones in a tri or 6 or 9 impâiir number.... real crazy s(word) yah know, my idea is worth millions.


:tiphat:


----------

